# Electric Smoker Thermostats



## bigdaddyviking67 (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone know a website that sells thermostats for electric smokers. I am in the process of fixing up an old fridge and I have my element in place, but I need a thermostat for it. I found a nice one on the Allied Kenco site, but I was hoping to find some other sites to compare prices with. If antone knows a good site let me know.


----------



## cheech (Dec 19, 2005)

I got mine from the local industrial controls distributor. They had a demo unit on the shelf and for some smoked meat they gave it to me. The great thing is this controller has PID control to it and I can hold my temp with in one degree of the set point.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 19, 2005)

yo cheech dude,
your rig looks great.
thanks for sharing the info.

i also use a electric smoker.
so i am really glad to see you here.

most of the good folks around here use
gas or wood or charcoal.
and they have helped me learn.

this place is great!


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 20, 2005)

hello big daddy v

i got a dandy thermostat from mcmaster carr mod #1760k77  it cost 56.40 plus shipping it is an in line thermostat it has a temp probe it works for both cold and hot temps the temp range is from -30 to +212 it can be used for 120 or 240 volts pretty nice unit for the price i have been using it for about a year and a half with no problems so far you can check it out on www.mcmaster.com 

later
salmonclubber


----------



## cheech (Dec 20, 2005)

Glad you like it.  The heating element is a dual electric burner from Walmart for $20. The refrigerator was a throw away. The whole thing cost me the $20 for the burner and that was it. I believe it really makes the meat taste better when the smoker is practically free.


----------



## cheech (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey bigdaddy,

Did you get a thermostat yet?

I was digging through a pile of pieces and parts over Christmas and found an old one if you want it. 

I need to test it first to make sure that it still works. 

If you want it you can have it.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes Cheech, Santa brought me the one salmonclubber recommended. I put my electricians hat on and wired it up the other day after returning from ice fishing. It works great.


----------



## cheech (Dec 29, 2005)

Glad to hear that Santa was good to you. 

Please let me know how it turns out. I work for an electrical contractor that has a process control group that I can go to in order to find out how to tweek things if needed.

So if you have any issues with it let me know and I will get it figured out for you.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds good, I am waiting for santa's second gift, which is a smoke generator. Soon as I get that bad boy, I will be smoking some venison snack sticks. I will let you know how they turn out and post some pics.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Jan 6, 2006)

I got the Bradley Smoke Generator the other day and got everything all hooked up. I fired it up and set the thermostat for 90 degrees and put one Bradley Maple Bisquette on the smoke generators heat plate and it worked great. I will be making a batch of deer snack sticks and some smoked cheese this week, so I will know furthur how good the whole set up works. Here are a few pics of the charcoal / electric smoker.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 6, 2006)

BDV, Great setup and nice pics too. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Jan 8, 2006)

Will do, I plan on smoking some cheese this week and also some venison snack sticks. Will post some pics and results when finished..


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 9, 2006)

Glad you like it.  The heating element is a dual electric burner from Walmart for $20. The refrigerator was a throw away. The whole thing cost me the $20 for the burner and that was it. I believe it really makes the meat taste better when the smoker is practically free.[/quote]

what is amp rating and watt consumption  on the 20 buck dually?? :?: 

doesnt this dually have factory thermo settings--- :?: 
maybe lo-med -hi???

how hot can the dually get  and hold on inside temp? :?:


----------



## cheech (Jan 9, 2006)

I will check on the amp rating, I am not sure on that. There are factory settings just numbered 1-10. There are times like during the summer when I turn off one of the burners.

The max temp that I have gotten this up to has been 250F. There is more power under the hood then that, it is just i do not want ot start to melt the wire etc.


----------



## jason wilson (Oct 25, 2012)

CHEECH I COULD USE A THERMOSTAT IF YOU STILL HAVE ONE  I'M BUILDING MY FIRST SMOKER I'M USING A BURNER FROM A ELECTRIC STOVE

I NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO CONTROL MY HEAT I HAVE IT WIRED INTO A CORD AND JUST PLUGGING IT IN ANY HELP AT ALL WOULD BE GREAT


----------

